# Re-sale vaule   of bows ''why  why why''



## short stop (Feb 22, 2006)

I figure I'd throw this out --and  dont get me wrong  if you ever bought a new  compound bow  and sold it  you know what I'm talking about here . Resale value of a bow is  just depressing . Its worse than buying a car  and taking it back the next day .
In todays market   bare bow avg cost ''top shelf bow ''  say example  $600  BARE ---all the goodies  and  dont forget to pay Uncle Sam  ---bam you got nearly a $1000  in it .  1 yr later  that bow is $500 . 2 -3yr    your lucky to nab $200-250 .  4-5 yrs  if ya  get $100-200  out of 'em your doing   something  like selling ---- eskimos  an ice chest .  Even bows  that have been maintained or  Even if ya never shot it once and put it in a box   --- depreciate    like  Delta stock certificates . In the end you can recover 10% of your investment  --or leave it hanging in the basement or closet never to be shot  again  for yrs 
 Comparing apples to oranges but if ya get a $ 500  dollar shotgun  ---use it abuse it   drag thru the mud  ---  10 yrs later  you can still get  50% to 75 %  of your  money out of em  
 I love  bows now --I'm no hater .I have killed some  nice deer w' bows ---I just  think about this everytime I pick one up But why are bows one the worst investments  ?  Why  does the value plumit  straight down ? 
Seems  bow  fessional shops should include a bottle of Prozac   with every new bow sold   with instructions to take pills when  you  want to  trade or sell it again .
Short Stop


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2006)

*Technology..*

Cause every year there coming out with new ones that are quieter, faster, basically better than bows with 2-3 yrs on them.

I agree, most compound hunting bows are not investments with good returns..

I try to keep mine atleast 10 yrs. before purchasing a new one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2006)

cause we all "gotta have the newest".  I hate it as well.


----------



## Dub (Feb 22, 2006)

I suppose because of so many dynamic parts as opposed to a gun.  More potential for wear?

It is tough on the old wallet if you ever try to sell one.  Your'e best bet is to do tons of research and test shooting before you throw down your cash.  Make dang sure that you get the model that fits your needs and will make you happy for a few years.

That's why I'm not a big fan of bargain bows.  Everyone that I know that has bought one wishes they had the deluxe model xyz within a year and they can't get anything for their first bow....then they realize that the first bow wasn't such a bargain after all.  The assesories will cost you the same no matter what bow you put them on.....

I lived through this a few years back...took my beating and learned a lesson.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 22, 2006)

I was at a pro shop the other day gettin some arrows for my boys bow.  They had them new square lookin Mathews hangin there. I asked the price he said 650 bow only.So a good archery combo will cost than an average gun setup. I say somethings wrong. I do know this place has invested in an indoor range a big pro shop. That tells me one thing. ..HIGH MARKUP.

To shoot with my boy I pulled my 89-90 year model vintage High Country..I did put a new rest on it....turned it down 3 turns 
and shot with my boy. Lke ridin a bycycle in minutes I was drilling....I think I'll keep it.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 22, 2006)

Its a conspiracy! Why isn't a bear whitetail hunter bow a collectors item like my browning sweet sixteen? At the time, that Bear whitetail hunter was the hottest compound bow on the market!


----------



## short stop (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah Kevin ---  but at the time  that ol bear bow  cost what    $89 bucks new --- sweet 16   was what $350 -----  Now   bow $1000 -  @  bo shop---    Browning auto  Gold stalker  $800  wallly world ------  Bows exceed  guns in  purchase  price  but will never value ---    yes its a conspiracy -----my ol ' High country  smoked them ol aluminum sticks  280-290 fps -10 yrs ago ---
---  NOW if I go get  a whim dula  and take a second  loan out  on the   house  , or deplete jrs college fund  ---  I can get me  a bow that shoots 10 fps  faster


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 23, 2006)

*archerytalk.com or ebay*

I have a 650 bow with 250 in accessories but I got it on archerytalk.com. For that same reason I buy used.  I know I am going to want something new in a few years so I let someone else buy it for me and hope there honest!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2006)

Timberman said:
			
		

> I was at a pro shop the other day gettin some arrows for my boys bow.  They had them new square lookin Mathews hangin there. I asked the price he said 650 bow only.So a good archery combo will cost than an average gun setup. I say somethings wrong. I do know this place has invested in an indoor range a big pro shop. That tells me one thing. ..HIGH MARKUP.
> 
> To shoot with my boy I pulled my 89-90 year model vintage High Country..I did put a new rest on it....turned it down 3 turns
> and shot with my boy. Lke ridin a bycycle in minutes I was drilling....I think I'll keep it.


I will assure you, there is not a high markup on Mathews, Hoyts, Bowtechs, or any of the other bows, I have actually seen the dealer pricing sheets firsthand, $650 is not making the dealer rich by any means.  After factoring in taxes, payroll, insurance, lease space, electricity, etc, there is very little profit margin on those bows.  Now, go out West and see the same Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, whatever on a rack in a shop in Vegas selling for $849 and you get high markup.............

I gave up on trying to sell my used bows.  Last year I did sell an Old Glory that was only 3 months old, and actually got out of it what I had paid.  My other bows?  I find someone that needs an upgrade and donate them a bow.........I am giving up on trying to sell them anymore.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2006)

I try and get out of mine every 3 years.  At that point I can get about half what I have in the whole package.  Wait another year and you have to give it away.  IMO, you have to sell every 3 years or keep it forever.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Y'all knew I would have to chime in.*

Trad bows do not experience this sort of depreciation. I have a Black Widow take down I bought in 1986 for $375 that is now worth around $600. Anything that is high tech today will be cheap tomorrow, just like computers or whatever, and the compounds of today are REALLY high tech.

It's the nature of the high tech beast and the price you have to pay trying to keep up.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 23, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Trad bows do not experience this sort of depreciation. I have a Black Widow take down I bought in 1986 for $375 that is now worth around $600. Anything that is high tech today will be cheap tomorrow, just like computers or whatever, and the compounds of today are REALLY high tech.
> 
> It's the nature of the high tech beast and the price you have to pay trying to keep up.


I was waiting or you to chime in here!!!!!!!!!!  Trad bows do retain their value much better, that is for sure.


----------



## roadkill (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought mine when it was a year old.  $599 new, 1 yr old, $250.


----------



## toddboucher (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think a loss of $100 is bad for a year of use, I know it was never use except by a old lady coming home from church. but one never knows how much that bow has been used. Let say in one year a 1000 shots and the buyer is never sure where the bow was stored.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 23, 2006)

I been going with el cheapos for this very reason. I'm going to "step up to the plate" and drop the big bucks on a Matthews Switchback with all the fixins this year. I figure the improvement in technology will be all I'll need to last me until I'm too old to pull the string to full draw.


----------



## gordylew (Feb 23, 2006)

Keep it long enough and it will become a collectors piece. a 57 chevy in 1968 was just an old worn out chevy. now its a gold chip investment.  considering compounds haven't been around that long, they haven,t started becoming collectible. I,m sure an original allen compoung in good condition brings more now then it sold for originaly.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 14, 2009)

good thread....


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 14, 2009)

I personally, unless mine explodes or something odd like that, see no reason to replace my '06 Tribute.  It still lays the smack down when i need it too.


----------



## fountain (Jun 14, 2009)

i was on a. talk looking around and found a lot of new x-forces $450-500--compared to retail--they went down a lot in less than a year.  i think most people are gunning to keep the latest and greatest in had and wil sell for low and buy high--just taking the loss as they go.  i know a store locally that you can buy a new bow this year and go back next year and give them $100 and get another new one.
personally i am still shooting a bow i got probably 4 years ago.  it is still a good shooting bow, fast quiet--best of all it was FREE.  that is the reason i will not get rid of it and i just dont feel the need to pay $1000 for another one that is going to do the same thing mine does.  it may look better, but that dont kill too much.
i agree with Al, i will stick with mt longbows and recurves too.  not as much mess on them and i am pretty accurate to 30 yards with it as well.  good customs hold their values for a long time.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 14, 2009)

Timberman said:


> I was at a pro shop the other day gettin some arrows for my boys bow.  They had them new square lookin Mathews hangin there. I asked the price he said 650 bow only.So a good archery combo will cost than an average gun setup. I say somethings wrong. I do know this place has invested in an indoor range a big pro shop. That tells me one thing. ..HIGH MARKUP.
> 
> To shoot with my boy I pulled my 89-90 year model vintage High Country..I did put a new rest on it....turned it down 3 turns
> and shot with my boy. Lke ridin a bycycle in minutes I was drilling....I think I'll keep it.



From working in a bow shop, I can tell you this... if the prices are competitive... not smokin' prices, just competitive... it certainly isn't a high mark up on bows. I know most folks think bow shops are raking in the money when they sell bows... but that's just not the case. Even at MAP there isn't as much mark up on bows as many folks think... 

The problem, in my opinion, is that we've proven to the bow manufacturers that we will pay 600-900 for the latest and greatest bare risers, so they are laughing all the way to the bank. As long as we are willing to bend over and take one for each incremental upgrade, the price is going to continue to rise...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2009)

I used to be the one that had to have the latest, greatest bow out there. I was shooting Mathews before Mathews was cool.  I've also sold bows for a mere fraction of what I had in them. Right now, I'm still shooting my Hoyt Razortec that I bought new in 02 I believe. It's still killing em so I'm gonna hang with it awhile longer. May try to upgrade to a Vectrix or Katera before next season.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 14, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I will assure you, there is not a high markup on Mathews, Hoyts, Bowtechs, or any of the other bows, I have actually seen the dealer pricing sheets firsthand, $650 is not making the dealer rich by any means.  After factoring in taxes, payroll, insurance, lease space, electricity, etc, there is very little profit margin on those bows.  Now, go out West and see the same Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, whatever on a rack in a shop in Vegas selling for $849 and you get high markup.............
> 
> I gave up on trying to sell my used bows.  Last year I did sell an Old Glory that was only 3 months old, and actually got out of it what I had paid.  My other bows?  I find someone that needs an upgrade and donate them a bow.........I am giving up on trying to sell them anymore.



Didn't see your reply before I posted the same thing in different wording... Folks wouldn't believe how little some shops make on the bare riser...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2009)

Browtine said:


> The problem, in my opinion, is that we've proven to the bow manufacturers that we will pay 600-900 for the latest and greatest bare risers, so they are laughing all the way to the bank. As long as we are willing to bend over and take one for each incremental upgrade, the price is going to continue to rise...



Amen, well said !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 14, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I will assure you, there is not a high markup on Mathews, Hoyts, Bowtechs, or any of the other bows, I have actually seen the dealer pricing sheets firsthand, $650 is not making the dealer rich by any means.  After factoring in taxes, payroll, insurance, lease space, electricity, etc, there is very little profit margin on those bows.  Now, go out West and see the same Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, whatever on a rack in a shop in Vegas selling for $849 and you get high markup.............
> 
> I gave up on trying to sell my used bows.  Last year I did sell an Old Glory that was only 3 months old, and actually got out of it what I had paid.  My other bows?  I find someone that needs an upgrade and donate them a bow.........I am giving up on trying to sell them anymore.



RIGHT ON!
That's exactly how I look at it.  And I treat knives the same way.  Pass it on!  Build a new lifetime fan of the sport!


----------



## Browtine (Jun 14, 2009)

... or you could figure in R & D. The way bows, like computers, come in and go out of popularity in less than a full year sometimes, they have one shot at getting paid for the research and development they put into a particular bow. I don't buy this as a 100% valid excuse for the prices we see in archery, but you certainly don't see the same sort of in this year, out the next trend in guns. 

Take the Remington 700 for example. When was the last them they truly, fundamentally  changed the 700? You can get one at Walmart with the cheap stock (what I'd call the "bare riser" equivalent) for around $300. You can also get the latest, greatest 700 ultra police, swat, military high speed, low drag sniper monsta mutha for a few thousand. The difference is that with the monsta mutha you are getting much nicer barrel, stock, scope and mounts included with hard case, etc... 

We're paying the monsta mutha price for the stripped down walmart version of a bow... Then, when you go to resell it, you're still selling the $300 walmart bow.  I'd say $900 for a current bow with the good sight, good rest, good quiver, good peep, etc... would be fair, just like the monsta mutha 700 sniper combo. That just ain't what's happenin' in archery.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is the other little secret on buying and selling used equipment.......

Buy on archerytalk.  Archerytalk is loaded with 10's of thousands of educated archers, and they will not overpay for used bows with no warranty.

Sell on ebay....ignorance is king there.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 14, 2009)

ebay is not too bad, if you look closely enough sometimes you can find some really good deals there, just be careful


----------



## riskyb (Jun 14, 2009)

also look at this side of the coin, some people really arnt that into bows they just buy them and shoot them to extend their hunting season and really dont know what a good price is so they sell their bows for what they feel is fair not what we would consider a good price whether it be high or low


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 14, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I was waiting or you to chime in here!!!!!!!!!!  Trad bows do retain their value much better, that is for sure.



Ya hear that Ryan?? Maybe you should go back to that Traditional bow


----------



## archrman (Jun 14, 2009)

*bow value*

You guy's are right I buy and sell 3 to 5 a year and lately its gotten harder and harder to get anything out of them im selling bows for dirt cheap and these are the top of the line market bows,but it does seem to be our region I do get much better responce from areas outside the southeast US.


----------



## roadkill (Jun 15, 2009)

roadkill said:


> I bought mine when it was a year old.  $599 new, 1 yr old, $250.



(2002 PSE Xcellerator)
I'm still shooting this bow today.  I will get it restrung this year, but other than that, it's still like new!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just realized this is a really old thread!

I just bought a Hoyt Vectrix brand new (with warranty) for $399.  It was a Lefty that was left over at Solo Archery.

So.....I bought a bow that wasn't even around when this thread was started.  When it came out it was 600 something bucks, waited a little bit, and still got it new with a warranty for a deal!


----------



## roadkill (Jun 15, 2009)

cpowel10 said:


> I just realized this is a really old thread!
> 
> I just bought a Hoyt Vectrix brand new (with warranty) for $399.  It was a Lefty that was left over at Solo Archery.
> 
> So.....I bought a bow that wasn't even around when this thread was started.  When it came out it was 600 something bucks, waited a little bit, and still got it new with a warranty for a deal!



That's a great deal!


----------



## 2bbshot (Jun 15, 2009)

Derek Edge said:


> I personally, unless mine explodes or something odd like that, see no reason to replace my '06 Tribute.  It still lays the smack down when i need it too.



A 2006 Tribute is one of the finest bows ever made. I regret selling mine to this day. I have an 07 Gaurdian and now I have an 08 General. I liked the all but the tribute for a hunting bow was really awesome.


----------



## Browtine (Jun 15, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> good thread....



Someone is diggin' up bones... Good bone though.


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 15, 2009)

i bought a mathews legacy new in 02. paid about $600 for it. i just sold it a month ago for $250. 7yrs and got almost half my cash back.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 15, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Someone is diggin' up bones... Good bone though.



well I own two MQ-1's so I like $200 bows.


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 15, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> well I own two MQ-1's so I like $200 bows.



I can't find a bow that beats my 2002 MQ-1!
I'm quite satisfied with it!


----------



## tinker141 (Jun 15, 2009)

When Tiffany says to buy this new Mathews ... Its hard not to . 
      JMO 8)


----------



## Killdee (Jun 15, 2009)

I just wear mine out, or try to, My last bow was a 50% let off Hoyt pro hunter,80s model, or as my buddy RC said my plywood XL,(extra long). My new bow is a 04 Matthews LX , I seen no reason to change till one of us wears out.


----------



## JR (Jun 15, 2009)

short stop said:


> 2 -3yr    your lucky to nab $200-250 .



WHERE???


----------



## short stop (Jun 15, 2009)

I wrote  this  thread in digust  with prices  3 yrs  ago ....this thread is  from 2006 ---

 diggin up bones  .....

  prices have changed  considerably  in 3  yrs ..

now folks    want $300-$500    for    setups    3  yrs  old  .. still  getting knocked     from the $1000   rigs ...   Bows  still lose value   at an incredible  rate .


----------



## JR (Jun 15, 2009)

short stop said:


> I wrote  this  thread in digust  with prices  3 yrs  ago ....this thread is  from 2006 ---
> 
> diggin up bones  .....
> 
> ...



True.  And I saw original post date, was just curious if anyone knew of any in that age/price range... I'm shooting a nearly decade old Mathews Legacy.


----------



## short stop (Jun 15, 2009)

Jr 
     Archerytalk classifieds  are   about the only place   you ll find a deal like that   on a  3 yr  old   and   they  dont  sit long  in the  cheap bracket  price range ..  Usually somebody needing $  real bad   .


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 15, 2009)

AL33, i got my dads old Kodiak Takedown and a Black Widow that was his.  Both are worth way more than he ever paid for them...your right, they definitely go up in value.  

I sold a Matthews bow for about 30% of what i had in it and it was 4 years old...makes no sense but i can tell you that i will not buy a brand new one ever again unless a manufacture offers a deal like i got on my new Bowtech....just about half off...


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 16, 2009)

I have noticed that 3 year old rigs are staying up there too.  Course the original rig price is well up there.  Also, wondering if a few more folks are starting to buy used.



short stop said:


> I wrote  this  thread in digust  with prices  3 yrs  ago ....this thread is  from 2006 ---
> 
> diggin up bones  .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 16, 2009)

short stop said:


> I wrote  this  thread in digust  with prices  3 yrs  ago ....this thread is  from 2006 ---
> 
> diggin up bones  .....
> 
> ...



Why are you worried about bow prices with all that money you make at SCC?


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jun 16, 2009)

SS

This is a very good post.  I do feel your pain.  I am one of those the gets a new bow every year sometimes two.  Most cases I usually trade them out instead of selling for cash.  

I gave one away this year to a land owner to hunt 2000 acres in Kentucky.  

I think you have to get creative to get your money out of used bows.


----------



## short stop (Jun 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Why are you worried about bow prices with all that money you make at SCC?



     Jodys  got  jokes    today    ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> I have noticed that 3 year old rigs are staying up there too.  Course the original rig price is well up there.  Also, wondering if a few more folks are starting to buy used.



Bought both of my Prestiges used and couldn't be happier with them. I'm drooling for a new Drenalin but I'm keeping my eye open for a used lefty. I won't buy a new bow if I can help it. 

New Prestige $1,000 bare bow.  
Paid $400 each for both that I've had and they were pretty much brand new. After they were completely outfitted, I still had less in them than if I had bought a new one from the dealer. 

I live on the AT Classifieds. Of course being a lefty helps out a LOT!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's you an excellent example..... This guy has a 09 fully loaded Mathews Reezen and can't even get $550 for it. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1250171


----------



## waits (Jul 2, 2010)

No one to blame but ourselves. We sell our used bows dirt cheap and pay top dollar for the new ones. Really no one else to point the finger at but us.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 2, 2010)

Great Topic.  

The bow I own is a Matthews Feathermax.  At the time (1996) I bought what I considered to be one of the top bows on the market for technology that was being implemented.  

I still hunt with this bow and haven't upgraded.  I was considering buying the Bowtech Admiral this year but I had a very long conversation with a Bow Shop owner and professional shooter about technology in bows.  

He told me the next wave of technology will be Carbon Fiber bows.  Hoyt already makes one called the Carbon Matrix.  However, they are extremely expensive but the idea behind them is that it will probably be the last bow you ever own.  

So instead of plunking down $1000 to get a new BowTech Admiral and have the technology be obsolete in 2 years, I'm waiting for all the companies to start making Carbon Fiber Bows.

As soon as a Carbon Fiber Bow with a 31" axle to axle is made, I don't care if it costs me $1,600...  I'm buying it.  If Bowtech took all the technology on their Admiral but made the frame from Carbon Fiber, how much can you possibly improve on that technology? Not much.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 2, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I will assure you, there is not a high markup on Mathews, Hoyts, Bowtechs, or any of the other bows, I have actually seen the dealer pricing sheets firsthand, $650 is not making the dealer rich by any means.  After factoring in taxes, payroll, insurance, lease space, electricity, etc, there is very little profit margin on those bows.  Now, go out West and see the same Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, whatever on a rack in a shop in Vegas selling for $849 and you get high markup.............
> 
> I gave up on trying to sell my used bows.  Last year I did sell an Old Glory that was only 3 months old, and actually got out of it what I had paid.  My other bows?  I find someone that needs an upgrade and donate them a bow.........I am giving up on trying to sell them anymore.




The MSRP price for a Matthews is the same but the mark-up is more because Matthews are made pretty cheap.  I know, I know.. not what the Matthews owners want to hear.  I shoot with one myself, but if you start quizzing bow shop pros on the industry, you learn a lot.

I had one pro shop guy tell me that under stressful exerted conditions in a bow press, Matthews Bows can be bent easier than any other bow.  This means that over time, the frame wears out and it constantly needs to be tuned in order to shoot well.  This is not a problem with other manufacturers.  

This is why I am waiting on the Carbon Fiber technology to take over the industry.  You can't alter a Carbon fiber frame unless you put a torch to it or cut it.  Which means the bow should last much much longer shot after shot without tuning.  

Until then, I'm fine with shooting my Matthews Feathermax that I have to tune often.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 2, 2010)

*some of my archery friends....*

buy only 2 to 3 year old 'latest technology' bows and get them at about half price.
You know the deal...buy new, pay a LOT [I have],..buy slightly used and get a great deal. Your 'new' bow will be used as soon as you walk out the door of the store you purchased it in.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2010)

Still shooting a '97 Mathews MQ1 and have no plans to upgrade, I don't think a new bow could kill a deer any deader than this one does...


----------



## reylamb (Jul 2, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Here's you an excellent example..... This guy has a 09 fully loaded Mathews Reezen and can't even get $550 for it.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1250171



He should take my advice.....buy on archerytalk, sell on ebay.  I'm telling you, selling on ebay will get more hits and more $$$$ than selling on archerytalk.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 2, 2010)

I love that I can just build whatever I want!


----------



## reylamb (Jul 2, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> The MSRP price for a Matthews is the same but the mark-up is more because Matthews are made pretty cheap.  I know, I know.. not what the Matthews owners want to hear.  I shoot with one myself, but if you start quizzing bow shop pros on the industry, you learn a lot.
> 
> I had one pro shop guy tell me that under stressful exerted conditions in a bow press, Matthews Bows can be bent easier than any other bow.  This means that over time, the frame wears out and it constantly needs to be tuned in order to shoot well.  This is not a problem with other manufacturers.
> 
> ...



I know a thing or 2 about the industry.  Mathews bows are not cheaply made.  Hunters demanded lighter, shorter, parallel limbs, etc, etc etc......to get that you give up some strength and stability.  If you actually want to know which riser is the easiest to bend in a bow press, give me an old school Apple press and any Hoyt and I will give you a bent riser in seconds.  All manufacturers that are using aluminum risers are using the same aluminum, 6061 if memory serves me correctly.  Mathews are no more or less prone to risers warping or bending than any other bows from any other mfg.  For what it is worth, I do not shoot Mathews bows.

You will wear yourself out before you wear out any aluminum riser.  Risers are not the cause of a bow needing to be tuned constantly.  It is the strings and cables.  One could put 100's of thousands of shots through a bow, but it is not the riser that causes the bow to go out of tune.  Carbon risers will not fix that.  If you are waiting for carbon bows to take over the industry, it could be a long wait.  Hoyt is not the first to try carbon technology.  High Country and PSE had carbon riser bows years ago, but they never caught on.  Still, the risers themselves will not change the bows going out of tune.

The markup has no bearing on the profitability from the shops perspective.  Mathews Inc may make more, but not the shops.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 2, 2010)

reylamb said:


> The markup has no bearing on the profitability from the shops perspective.  Mathews Inc may make more, but not the shops.



The pro at the local shop where I live says that the store owner makes more on a Matthews then at the same sales price of a Bowtech, Hoyt, or PSE bow.  I guess this particular dealer pays less for Matthews bows.


----------



## ETK (Jul 5, 2010)

I will keep my Mathews XT until I can find some thing better and faster and more forgiving. So far I have not found it. The new Mathews Z7 in my draw length is only ten feet a second faster than my old XT. The archery shop wants my old bow and $350.00 trade for the Z7. It is not worth the money difference to me. GOOD LUCK.


----------

